# Flashman



## lostmuskrat (24 Mar 2005)

Has anyone read the Flashman novels by George MacDonald Frasier?

I love them, and his collections of short stories (eg. The General Danced at Dawn).  He also wrote the screenplay for Octopussy, which I think is one of the best Bond films.

They are historical novels, set in the Victorian period.  Harry Flashman, the main character, is a minor character lifted from a classic work of victorian English literature (I won't ruin the surprise).  Harry Flashman is one of the most decorated heroes in the British army.  Harry Flashman is also a scoundrel and a coward.

The books detail the fictional anti-hero's exploits from Afghansitan in 1842 to the Zulu war.  The books are very well researched and paint vivid pictures of some of the most important events (well, to the British of the time) of the 19th century.

I highly recommend them.


----------



## Danjanou (24 Mar 2005)

Not bad, I still prefer the trilogy of short stories though _The General Danced at Dawn, MacAuslan in the Rough,_and _The Sheikh and the Dustbin_

Continually pulling those off of my bookshelf for a reread and always get a chuckle.


----------



## baboon6 (24 Mar 2005)

Fraser also wrote a book about his experiences as a young NCO in the Border Regiment, during the Burma campaign, 1944-45. It's called "Quartered Safe Out Here", pretty good stuff. I also remember reading a book by him which showed the history of the world as Hollywood has presented it, very funny.


----------



## Spr.Earl (31 Mar 2005)

lostmuskrat said:
			
		

> Has anyone read the Flashman novels by George MacDonald Frasier?
> 
> I love them, and his collections of short stories (eg. The General Danced at Dawn).   He also wrote the screenplay for Octopussy, which I think is one of the best Bond films.
> 
> ...



Flashman!!
Good Field reading material,quick to read but loads of fun!!
Book's you can't put down.!!

I won't spoil the plot but try and buy the book's.
Once you start reading you can't put it down,same goes for Sharps Rifles.
A good read  but you also learn past History.


----------



## Standards (5 May 2005)

I see there is a new Flashman book at my local bookstore.  Anyone read it yet?  Just wondering if it's as good as the old ones.


----------



## Old Sweat (23 May 2005)

There are two new Flashman titles out. I put off answering the query until I had a chance to read them both. The first, and shorter, is Flashman and the Tiger, a collection of three short stories. All are quite enjoyable, although the one from which the book takes its title had circulated on the internet a few years ago.

The second, Flashman on the March, takes place in central Africa circa 1866-1867. It is classic Flashman. I am almost halfway through it and feel it is one of the better in the series. So far, he has rogered his way from Mexico (he escorted the body of the executed Emperor Maxmillian back to Europe) to Trieste across Egypt and down the Red Sea and then into the highlands of Abysinnia (sp). 

You should enjoy both titles, but if it came to a choice, I would go for Flashman on the March.


----------



## Danjanou (23 May 2005)

Based on at least one type of his exploits, I'd say Flashman was the Victorian equivelent of our very own good old Cpl Gustav. ;D


----------



## Standards (23 May 2005)

Old Sweat, thanks for the review.  I think Flashman and the Tiger came out last year as I have it already.  Flashman on the March was the one I was thinking of.  In any case, I will probably wait until it comes out in a normal height (vice oversized paperback) so it will fit on the shelf with the rest.

Doug


----------



## Old Sweat (23 May 2005)

Standards,

I have only about fifty pages to go, and Flashman on the March may be the best one yet. If in doubt, go for it before the giant asteroid crashes into the earth and leaves me as the only surviving humanoid. It would be hell carrying on this site by writing messages to myself.


----------

